# Regular Season Game #29: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 27 2006 7:30 PM ET
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ*

*Houston*








*(16-12)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*New Jersey Nets*








*(11-17)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> Houston (16-12) at New Jersey (11-17) 7:30 pm EST
> 
> EAST RUTHERFORD, New Jersey (Ticker) -- The New Jersey Nets were not happy with the officiating on Tuesday night. They will look to regroup one night later.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*game thread: rockets vs nets*

cousins Mcgrady and Vince go face to face for the first time this season. they ought to try and outscore each other.. so i see each of them jacking up at least 25 shots 

and oh ye.. loss


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Well, the Nets are hurting as well, so it will be an interesting game to see.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Our boys loose again 81 to 76. Same score as two nights ago.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

I put 400 on Rockets but I think thye will lose 

Good luck Rockets
Come on TMac


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Pacers are saying Tracy said he isnt going to play back to back games is that true?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Maybe with Yao out the Rox can now play faster. 

Hey the games on a NJ channel.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

geez, RJ hit TMAC on the back :no:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

How many pts. would Yao have by now on Moore? lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*



kisstherim said:


> geez, RJ hit TMAC on the back :no:



I wonder if he still has hard feeling about not picking him? :lol:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Man, I don't think TMac is gonna last much longer. Seems like any game could be his last game EVER.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Nets never have good home att.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Dang, help Batt off the floor! He shows hustle & the team is just walking around....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

talk about a low scoring game nobody can hit a damn shot

TMac aint doing anythign right


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

13-10 Rocks up....alston saves Head on that fastbreak


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*



hroz said:


> talk about a low scoring game nobody can hit a damn shot
> 
> TMac aint doing anythign right


I like the 3's, but I miss Yao's game already


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

18-12...nothing special...Batt is the man @ 8pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

26-16 Rocks!...Boo Birds for the home team..I watched Head the whole time after he threw the bad pass to Howard, that was a nice steal to get it back


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

nice 3pt play Tmac....hey matt bullard, he found jefferson after Howard said "HEY...HEY!"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

How about Head taken the lunch $ of a "HOF?!" :worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Lol so far in this quarter both sides have scored as many points now as they did in the first quarter.

the first was so so so so so so ugly


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

43-28 Rocks!...please run this team out of the gym


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Hey, we're doing alright. Wish we could play in the east more often.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

pretty suprised on how this first half went, it couldnt really have gone any better

lets hope we continue to play like this in the 2nd half

go rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Damn Curry with 21 points at the half.

Yao's injury must have given him a lift. 

All the games excpet the Cleveland Atlanta game is very cery close


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

go rockets! 60-42 lead. The nets are not feeling it tonight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

60-42 Rocks! I see why Van Gundy was yawning going into the half....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Tmac reminds his cousin how he took it from him when they were younger


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Battier for trey! important, because the nets came out storming after that timeout

Tmac hits and its an 18 point lead now


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

End of third. 15 point lead.. Go Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Hopefully TMAC can find his game feet this game.

So far hes not hitting anything.

If there is garbage time Tmac should be allowwed to play on try get him game fit. The game though isnt over yet Rockets are notorious for 4th quarter collapses


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt jumper is automatic wetness! How dare the Nets try & play in the 4th quarter with no stars on the court


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

86-62 Rocks! Tmac w/ a killer 3.....


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

the tvu thing is acting up here where else are you watching this from guys?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

I am glad Tmac is not trying to force the shot but looking to pass first right now. 

He will have to use his court sense to make plays and rack up his assists.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

HOUSTON WIN BY 25 POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!

battier 23 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists
alston played well with 14 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals
tmac did pretty well with 17 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists

GOOD WIN!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Howard doube double

Good win no doubt


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

I was looking at the box score and was happy with what I saw. Sweet!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

sorry guys my internet's been ****ed up by the Taiwan earthquake, so you won't be seeing much of me (and most of our posters from Asia as a matter of fact) for at least the next few days

Anyway seemed like a good win, glad Batman finally stepped up. T-Mac, what can I say... I pray he can start hitting shots again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*



Yao Mania said:


> sorry guys my internet's been ****ed up by the Taiwan earthquake, so you won't be seeing much of me (and most of our posters from Asia as a matter of fact) for at least the next few days


I heard it would last for weeks :no:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Ah that sucks man..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*



Yao Mania said:


> sorry guys my internet's been ****ed up by the Taiwan earthquake, so you won't be seeing much of me (and most of our posters from Asia as a matter of fact) for at least the next few days
> 
> Anyway seemed like a good win, glad Batman finally stepped up. T-Mac, what can I say... I pray he can start hitting shots again.


sorry to hear about the earthquake....hope everything is alright w/ the people overthere


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #26: 12/27/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. New Jersey Nets*

Well, we have to say that the Nets were pretty bad last night. I am glad that we took this win. Next stop Atlanta.


----------

